# All About AMSTERDAM



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *KL888 * from dchome :


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I absolutely adore Amsterdam, so thank you very much for posting these beautiful photos. :cheers1: This city has it all..


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Fall looks good in the Netherlands


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amsterdam is very nice, thanks hkskyline


----------



## MAO 034 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Photos don't show up here!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Dam square. April 2011.



















Pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Spuistraat



















Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Damrak at night



















Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Cafe Bleu



















pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunset



















Pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Nieuwezijds Voorburgwal











Munttoren









Pics by me


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Amsterdam is the niciest city I've ever been to I JUST LOVE IT I'M GONNA LIVE THERE AT LEAST 1 YEAR WHEN I GROWN


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing thanks for the thread


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Begijnhof









Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Amsterdam Centraal









Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## Afoort (Sep 2, 2006)

Amsterdam By Frandalf


----------



## transurferx (Jun 26, 2010)

Amazing view - buildings on water...


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

The Venice of Holland.

Cool!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ all holland is like venice


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

a fabulous, down to earth and charming place!  haha 

i liked it as it is much warner and more intimate than places like london & paris


----------



## Afoort (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Pics by me


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

wow the few winter pics took me back to the days i lived in europe!! 

beautiful like allways ,amsterdam!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

The Beurs van Berlage









Pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Dam Square











Museum of Sex











Vodka Museum










Pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Amsterdam Centraal











Amsterdam ArenA










Pics by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Sergey_A said:


> Photo by me



Cool pics....love it thanks.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

De Waag. Formerly a gate and weighing house.



















Pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Nieuwe Kerk


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

@hkskyline
The first picture in #47 doesn't look to be Amsterdam to me. I'm not sure where it is and the place could pass for Amsterdam surely but maybe Stockholm?


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

The pics are fantestic,but I want to see more about the city's skyline,thank you!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I MISS IT SO BAD


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Amsterdam is beautiful ... ... and happy and crazy!


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Amsterdam, a city full of class and sophistication, yet so laid back, liberal and fun.

There should be more cities like that. :yes:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ I agree...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

julesstoop said:


> @hkskyline
> The first picture in #47 doesn't look to be Amsterdam to me. I'm not sure where it is and the place could pass for Amsterdam surely but maybe Stockholm?


Hmm .. the author said it was Amsterdam.

I don't recall seeing these types of short buildings in Stockholm though.


----------



## 10011 (Jan 19, 2008)

It's Alsterarkaden in Hamburg

(the orange banner in German should be a hint )


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Teleportview by lhb-777, on Flickr


Zuidas (new amsterdam) by AlKok, on Flickr


Amsterdam's known for their many semi-circular canals. People use bikes, sometimes boats to get around. by SidewalkSundays, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photos by me


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

10011 said:


> It's Alsterarkaden in Hamburg
> 
> (the orange banner in German should be a hint )


Thanks. I knew it wasn't Amsterdam


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Such a charming and interesting city. Great on foot!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great collection! I miss my city!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics of Amsterdam....:cheers:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photos by r00st


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photos by Irkinson1309


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some aerial photos of Amsterdam:

Beautiful aerial picture of Amsterdam by Erwyn van der Meer, on Flickr


Aerial view on Amsterdam  by Morgenland., on Flickr


Aerial view on Amsterdam  by Morgenland., on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

viktor sobko


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Sergey_A said:


>


Great museum. When we talked with each other inside a guide heard us and he said that he is a Belarussian^^
Anyway great memories


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....:cheers2:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

viktor sobko


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photos by dutchdutch


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photos by dutchdutch


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

by Aquarius


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

by Airtony


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Mariia Fomenko


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam Central Station by Mo Westein 1, on Flickr


Amsterdam 230 by Jeffrey Bos, on Flickr


EYE film museeum by Arenamontanus, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Bart van Dijk (breeblebox), on Flickr


. by christiaanploeger.com, on Flickr


Zuidas : ING House by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

015 Amsterdam (2012-07-07) by Sieto Oosterdijk, on Flickr


Amsterdam, Oosterdokseiland by kwikzilver, on Flickr


OBA : Amsterdam by alamsterdam, on Flickr


Amsterdam library I by Arno Dingemans, on Flickr


Amsterdam Olympic Stadium by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr


Amsterdam ArenA by Filip Courtois, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive...:cheers:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Also Amsterdam...


I Am... by AmsterSam - The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


tower crossing KLM Emb190 by maarten-sr, on Flickr


Sprinter in station Schiphol. by wvaneekeren, on Flickr


de badkuip by dotVdot, on Flickr


Scheepvaartmuseum by Henk M., on Flickr


IJburg-1 by Martin de Lusenet, on Flickr


Grachtenpanden by f-l-e-x, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

bijlmer station in HDR by Hanu-Man, on Flickr


Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam, Holland by Fragga, on Flickr


De Waag, Nieuwmarkt, Amsterdam - Netherlands by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Olympus OM-D E-M5 Amsterdam by FotoVideo.nu, on Flickr


Muziekgebouw aan het IJ by laura.snellenberg, on Flickr


Amsterdam sunset by kwikzilver, on Flickr


Amsterdam - IJburg - Nesciobrug by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Architecture in Amsterdam is beautiful, amazing, fantastic... I love this city! :cheers2:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Thank you .


Amsterdam binnenstad by T91, on Flickr


Amsterdam by DiGitALGoLD, on Flickr


Cruiseschip op 't IJ by Sophie Teunissen, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


- Amsterdam - by Matthiasvb2, on Flickr


berittene Polizisten by sulamith.sallmann, on Flickr


018 De Dam op 5 mei. by rspeur, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Random people & street fashion...*


Summer afternoon in Leidse Plein - Amsterdam, Nederland by Sau.Rieng, on Flickr


The beauty of Amsterdam Mar 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


Spring. It's Official by Amsterdamized, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Bart van Dijk (breeblebox), on Flickr


Summertime in Spring by geertfotografeert, on Flickr


Boarding in Amsterdam Mar 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr



Amsterdam | Shoot Wibaut by Bart van Dijk (breeblebox), on Flickr


Pink in Amsterdam Mar 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Cars, vans and motors...*


Amsterdam by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr


Techniekopdracht 2: beweging by Hedda23, on Flickr


Dikke Audi by oelsenburg, on Flickr


Small Car? by Luciano_SR, on Flickr


Audi S5 by Richard de Heus, on Flickr


Amsterdam beweegt by FaceMePLS, on Flickr


HY in Amsterdam by Het is de Bijker, on Flickr


BMW M3 E92 by MosPos, on Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i really enjoyed my time in Amsterdam


----------



## Valkyre (Sep 21, 2011)

Just came back from my holidays in Amsterdam...boy what a city... I had an amazing time, it is so beautiful and full of energy...

Really loved it...an awesome place to live!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Southeast and Ajax stadium










Gaasperplas boating lake










Oosterdokseiland under construction










St Nicholas' church 










Rail line to Utrecht










Amsterdam skyline from ca. 30km distance 










South Axis U/C ca.2005


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Dragon boats in Amsterdam*


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

like all photos


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Port area:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice pictures. Thanks for all comments.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Made by *_Dutchal1942_


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*More by *_Dutchal1942_


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam (13.10.2011) by eye.rees, on Flickr


Gigantic Clog in Amsterdam Center by vinylmeister, on Flickr


Photographers in action in Amsterdam Center by vinylmeister, on Flickr


Amsterdam city centre by Elin B, on Flickr


zz by Maryika, on Flickr


Queensday '09 by theoorm, on Flickr


Busy Damrak, Amsterdam by Mals R, on Flickr


Busy street crossing, Amsterdam by Jack R Horton, on Flickr


Damrak, Amsterdam by GrillyBog, on Flickr


Amsterdam crowd by Niels Hanssen, on Flickr


Amsterdam by nickybiz, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Rembrandt tower*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

East - West by andrea_ga, on Flickr


Amsterdam - The Sea Palace by Xin Li 88, on Flickr


Victoria Hotel by Vincent Christiaan A., on Flickr


----------



## Flerovium (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice pics, Amsterdam is great. The city full of good times, hot girls and impressive architecture.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Thank you .

*Here’s a great serie of Mikeatthelinks on Flickr.*


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mikeatthelinks, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Nieuwmarkt, Amsterdam by Tino Stanicic, on Flickr


Amsterdam Nights by zevzevzevzev, on Flickr


Nieuwmarkt, Amsterdam by Tino Stanicic, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Night 2 by Sander Beekmans, on Flickr


Amsterdam @ night by Marc Duiker | www.underexposed.nl, on Flickr


Amsterdam By Night by eye.rees, on Flickr


Amsterdam By Night by eye.rees, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Color Me Amsterdam by DMoutray - Denny Moutray Photography, on Flickr


Amsterdam Roofs2 HDR by manucaya, on Flickr


Amsterdam Harbour -1 by achaayanz, on Flickr


Amsterdam, Holland by Billy Simon, on Flickr


Amsterdam Centraal by alexblog, on Flickr


Dam Square_HDR [Explored May 02, 2012!] by Wameq R, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Skyline...*


amsterdam skyline by wojofoto, on Flickr


amsterdam skyline by wojofoto, on Flickr


KPMG-gebouw tegen achtergrond Zuidas Amsterdam by Frandalf, on Flickr


Amsterdam Skyline by Fedpics, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

De Dam by Majestic Moose, on Flickr


De Oude Kerk en de Oudezijds Voorburgwal by Majestic Moose, on Flickr


Nemo by Majestic Moose, on Flickr


De Jordaan by Majestic Moose, on Flickr


Schiphol by Majestic Moose, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Amsterdam at Dusk by Nelson Vargas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Beautiful photo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Amsterdam :cheers:

Couple more:

Reddingsboot Paul Johannes van de KNRM op Sail Amsterdam 2010 by durandi1, on Flickr


Amsterdam Exploration by AngCarr11, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam panorama, view from the new public library by lambertwm, on Flickr


Amsterdam Panorama by Cameron Booth, on Flickr


Panorama of the 'Zuidas' by ^^ maarten ^^, on Flickr


Amsterdam by mo_photography, on Flickr


Amsterdam  by mo_photography, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Panorama by Daniel_J_Wood, on Flickr


Amsterdam Central Station by peterned, on Flickr


20120920 Panorama (3) by Bert Hollander, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam: Dam square panorama by Niek van der Maas, on Flickr


110415-1253_P1050373_Amsterdam_Stopera-Blauwbrug_view by holandia, on Flickr


stitch_1604_crop by Ramriot, on Flickr


AMSTERDAM ARENA by Tony Camper, on Flickr


Amsterdam CS (Panorama) by FranciscoPeña, on Flickr


Amsterdam ArenA panorama by picosonic, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Lifeboat rowing race October 13, 2012*


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Autumn in Amsterdam*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

52 weeks of 2012; Week 12: Dutch Garden by Aardewerk, on Flickr


52 Weeks of 2012, week 28; View from the roof by Aardewerk, on Flickr


Oranjebrug by Aardewerk, on Flickr


52 weeks of 2012, week 14; Magere Brug by Aardewerk, on Flickr


White carpet by Aardewerk, on Flickr


52 Weeks of 2012, week 24; Gateway by Aardewerk, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Sun rising above Amsterdam by mo_photography, on Flickr


Schipol Plaza pano by billyrosendale, on Flickr\\


Schipol Airport, Amsterdam - panorama - 2003 06 04 by cherbonsy, on Flickr


TS-E Sample Panorama A (No Shift) by Tyno from Holland, on Flickr


Vondelpark Panorama by сняιѕ, on Flickr


amsterdam_panorama, Amsterdam, Netherlands by jimg944, on Flickr


Amsterdam by deividelon, on Flickr


----------



## mayafter (Sep 12, 2012)

it wonderfull


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Area around Ajax stadium 










South Axis at night










IJburg, the newest neighbourhood of Amsterdam built on a series of artificial islands



















Skyline of Durgerdam (rural part of Amsterdam North)


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam Sun by RichardTerborg, on Flickr


Amsterdam - Glittering sun by Alireza202, on Flickr


Amsterdam 25/10/10 by daniMU, on Flickr


Amsterdam 25/10/10 by daniMU, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam 25/10/10 by daniMU, on Flickr


Amsterdam, Autumn by D. Stenvers, on Flickr


Amsterdam, autumn 06 by utterlyutter, on Flickr



Amsterdam by Natali Antonovich, on Flickr


Amsterdam Autumn by notspavin, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Natali Antonovich, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

006 by unripegreenbanana, on Flickr


Dam Square by unripegreenbanana, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam by Leo HoLLanD, on Flickr


A rainy night in Amsterdam by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


Vondelpark Amsterdam by ♥siebe ©, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Traffic Jam by erinkbaum, on Flickr


Amsterdam Traffic Jam by AndysPhotoz, on Flickr


Amsterdam-5235 by Rodrigo Coutinho, on Flickr


Amsterdam traffic by willyf, on Flickr


traffic landscape  by randstad, on Flickr


traffic jam by Richard K-NL, on Flickr


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

Great photos of my city!
Keep ’em going!


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

. Here a few beautiful pictures:


Dam by Gabriela Hengeveld, on Flickr


Paleis op de Dam by Gabriela Hengeveld, on Flickr


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

Amsterdam Eye by Gabriela Hengeveld, on Flickr


Amsterdam Amstel by Gabriela Hengeveld, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam: Cruise ship meets (New) Mini by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


Amsterdam by apertu, on Flickr


Amsterdam Train Station by DMoutray - Denny Moutray Photography, on Flickr


~ lovers in amsterdam by Ordinary_Folk, on Flickr


Amsterdam Centraal Station by lambertwm, on Flickr


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

amsterdam people-18.jpg by mayhem, on Flickr


Amsterdam Centrum, Nederland by vinylmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

Fill... by AmsterSam - The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


Point the way! by P van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Nice photos .


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam... by AmsterSam - The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


DSCF2217 by frogthroat, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Bart van Dijk (very busy - more off than on), on Flickr


Amsterdam Waiting by Mikael Colville-Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

The Amsterdams Kaashuis. Amsterdam by Abariltur, on Flickr


Bikes in Amsterdam by Abariltur, on Flickr


Beurs van Berlage. Amsterdam by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ I need to buy myself a bike and move to Amsterdam! :cheers:


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

*The new Noord-zuidlijn (metro)*


Graafwiel tunnelboormachine Noord-Zuidlijn-5 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


Graafwiel tunnelboormachine Noord-Zuidlijn-10 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


Open Dag Noord-Zuidlijn50 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


Tunnelpatin Cecilia trakteert tunnelboorders Noord/Zuidlijn op appeltaart-8 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

Open Dag Noord-Zuidlijn12 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


Open Dag Noord-Zuidlijn57 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


Noord/Zuidlijn Nu&Straks Metrohal CS2 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Zaandam*



> Zaandam is a town in the Netherlands, in the province of North Holland. It is the main city of the municipality of Zaanstad, and received city rights in 1811. It is located on the Zaan, close to the North Sea Canal, and is close to Amsterdam.The statistical district Zaandam, which covers the city and the surrounding countryside, has a population of around *72.597*.


Zaandam is a nice old town with a lot of new buildings.
It’s not Amsterdam, but next to it.
I would like to show it as well, because I like the town too.

*New...*

Zaandam station by She is living in and out of tune, on Flickr


NSR 451 - Zaandam - 304064 (11-06-2011) by Vincent.Prins, on Flickr


Inntel hotels Zaandam by Jerryck ®, on Flickr


Zaandam Cental Station by Ferdi's - World, on Flickr


hotel Intell Zaandam by Rob (R.G.) Verweij, on Flickr

*...& Old*

Old warehouses by Channed, on Flickr


Mini Cooper SD Clubman by MauriceVanGestel, on Flickr


Zaanse schans by Truus, on Flickr

*Zaanse Schans...*

Zaanse Schans Windmills - Holland by Patrick Mayon, on Flickr


Windmill Zaanse Schans by dan_leach, on Flickr


Zaanse Schans anders by Sporen rond Alkmaar, on Flickr


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

Noord-zuidlijn 4 januari-4 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


Un Ferrari en Oud-Zuid by Rafael Quesada, on Flickr


Bekeuring! by marcoderksen, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Bijlmerflat by René van Delft, on Flickr


Amsterdam - Zuidoost - ABN AMRO office - Philip Starck Design Lampposts by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

De Ruyterkade by Chris Bakker, on Flickr


Bus arriving [Explored] by Aardewerk, on Flickr


Amsterdam centraal station by lhb-777, on Flickr


EBS Scania geleed te Amsterdam CS by Johnny_Hibma, on Flickr


Rokin Amsterdam by ♥siebe ©, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

River Amstel










Amsterdam-West (commieblock area with high percentage of Moroccans and Turks)














































canals in autumn 




























canal in winter



















Skyline in 17th century










Autumnal panoramas 



















heavy traffic in city centre










historic ships in Oosterdok










Leaving town, Oranjesluis (locks which permit access to IJsselmeer)


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

odok22 by alamsterdam, on Flickr


odok21 by alamsterdam, on Flickr


odok19 by alamsterdam, on Flickr


odok20 by alamsterdam, on Flickr


odok18 by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## mr_n_mrs_handaja (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ Mooie architectuur °°


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Amsterdam by bura80, on Flickr


IMG_7200 by leonardoperito, on Flickr


IMG_7093 by leonardoperito, on Flickr


Amsterdam Canal by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


Home Sweet Home by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


Beautiful blue sky in Amsterdam ....last week by Melatipics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Amsterdam


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

These photos were made by me


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amsterdam canals (14) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Amsterdam canals (18) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Amsterdam streets (4) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Amsterdam shopping (3) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amsterdam by vacanze2013olanda, on Flickr


Amsterdam by vacanze2013olanda, on Flickr


Amsterdam by vacanze2013olanda, on Flickr


Amsterdam by vacanze2013olanda, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amsterdam by vacanze2013olanda, on Flickr


Amsterdam by nick88msn, on Flickr


Amsterdam by nick88msn, on Flickr


Amsterdam by nick88msn, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amsterdam Damrak Reflection by L.Clark Photography, on Flickr


P6063207 by BellaBrouwer, on Flickr


P6063170 by BellaBrouwer, on Flickr


P6073559 - Amsterdam - Museum Square and Rijksmuseum Redo by BellaBrouwer, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

zuidas 5 by andreduet, on Flickr


Zuidas Ito-tower by Dik Nagtegaal, on Flickr


Zuidas Woontorens Amsterdam Symphony by Dik Nagtegaal, on Flickr


DSC_zuidas by andreduet, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amsterdam, City center with the Zuidas or WTC area in the back by Marcus Koppen, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Marcus Koppen, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Marcus Koppen, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

These photos were made by me


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

These photos were made by me


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

These photos were made by me


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Theese are mine photos


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

By Erwin Voogt


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Flying Dutchman


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

*National Maritime Museum*

*V.O.C. ship East Indiaman Amsterdam*























































mikestravelguide.com


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Canal trip*


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Rainy day*





































http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amsterdam : Leidsegracht. por alamsterdam, no Flickr


City wakes up por alamsterdam, no Flickr


Take the tram. por alamsterdam, no Flickr


Amsterdam : Keizersgracht in the early morning. por alamsterdam, no Flickr


Amsterdam : Blauwburgwal. por alamsterdam, no Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Het IJ (harbour area)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Selim Suner*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Selim Suner* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Selim Suner* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Selim Suner* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Selim Suner* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Selim Suner* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Selim Suner* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Antoine Herman*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Antoine Herman* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Antoine Herman* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Antoine Herman* ​


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Photos taken by me.


----------

